# Yorkshire Day



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy Yorkshire Day to all Exiles

We've got a new flag, the Tetley's flowing and the rain is pouring.
Anyone homesick yet?

What do you miss most about Yorkshire?

Cheers
Jo Valentine
[email protected]


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

If there is anyone out there who misses the north east of England I know of two good properties FOR SALE!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I miss the moors and the green but I certainly dont miss the weather and all the grey miserable faces.
I would much rather go to Paphos harbour for a stroll and and ice cream than Scarborough sea front.


----------

